# Got a new tank ( BARGAIN :) ) but with BOYU T5



## W+T

Hi all, i sometimes curse Ebay as it can do my head in, mainly for selling but last night i got the best bargain i have ever had, i have been after a tank for some time now to fit in a spot in the kitchen /dinner, it was going to be 3x3x2 and i was going to get one made but at a cost of near £500, i love fish but hell not for me that.
So i settled for a small 110l which i paid £20 for with a broken base whcih i fixed, it has a decent stand also with that, so happy with it a sit only cost £9 to fix.

Now last night i was just mooching on ebay like you do and would you adam n eve it i came across a tank roughly the siz ei watne di the first place, first one i have seen and lucky to say the least as these are custom sizes.

Anyway all of 20 min drive, handed over all of £11 to the seller and it was mine :))))))

450l or around 125g

Now it has these light, fitted which are off a marine i think, 2 white and one blue, not sure if they are T5, but can i use them bulbs on a troical set up??







going to make anew steel stand, bit rough this one i got with it, and not high enough, sham ei am in hospital latter today with a knee operation ((


----------



## Phoenix24

Don't see why the lighting should be a problem, just be aware that unless you are growing plants if you over-light the tank you will get algae! Site the tank away from windows or sources of natural light if you plant on lighting the tank, and put the lights on a timer (8-10 hours a day on is more than enough) - the fish don't need the light nearly so much as plants - or human observers - do. I personally only ever turn my lights on on dark winter days.

Good luck setting it all up - looks like a right monster of a tank (careful you don't fall in!). 

Have you got what you need for a fishless cycle?


----------



## W+T

Hi Phoenix24, yes i just read about the Algae problem with marine lights, like you say though less hours will help, on my last tanks i used to have them on around 10-12hrs a day with tropical lights, if i can change the bulbs i will, one is blue so not sure what that will look like. could be cool looking, blue light on a Silver Arowana 
Once i have the tank inplace i will decide about the cycle, i am going to see if i can be lucky and see if i can get a second hand filter with wet media and as much used tank after as i can and do it that way, thats the way i did it on 250g tank i had to speed things up as i had some rays waiting for me. So will see when it gets to that point of filling it one i decide on the filter system aswell lol, cant decide if to go sump again or canister.


----------



## Phoenix24

Well if you do go for second hand filters make sure they literally come just unplugged - after a couple of hours the bacteria do begin to die. And you will still have to do something like a fishless cycle feeding the filter bacteria with bottled ammonia whilst the tank settles in.

Can't help much more with the lighting, someone else might have suggestions. Whatever filter you go for make sure its big enough to handle the capacity of your tank, and don't forget to take stocking level into consideration too.


----------



## W+T

I usually go with the sump being minimum 25% of the main tank if i can with a 8x turn over, this has always worked well for me, i will be getting some plecs thus time aswell as the Silver Aro and peacock, wont be having much in this tank as it s grow out tank to the 150g i will be building before the big tank next year.


----------



## W+T

All finished and up and runnin gnow for a month, i got a cheap second hand APS2000ef external, just made it easier than asump as getting on ein the cabinet would not of been easy, a couple of LED lights and good to go.

























i have loads of pics and vids, these are






hope you like, i love it, i also have a L091 in ther but not seen it, well i did last night as i removed it and its got its own tank until he starts to feed.


----------



## ForestWomble

Picture 10, is that a jellyfish? Or just something stuck to the glass? 

Love the tank, beautiful.


----------



## Amelia66

Animallover26 said:


> *Picture 10, is that a jellyfish? Or just something stuck to the glass? *
> 
> Love the tank, beautiful.


lol i thought that too. think its a sucker holding the branches up in the tank


----------



## ForestWomble

Amelia66 said:


> lol i thought that too. think its a sucker holding the branches up in the tank


Thanks.

Shame that, Could have been called Squidgy. 

Now wishes ground would swallow me up.


----------



## W+T

You all been talking to my wife lol.

Its a sucker for a grazer, type of fish food ring you sucker to the glass for them every now and then, pick away when thye want.


----------

